# Tampa, FL Lemmy, FREE to good home



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

German Shepherd Dog, FREE To A Good Home in Tampa, Florida


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

How I wish people wouldn't offer animals for "free". Too easy for them to be scooped up by the wrong people unless the owner screens potential adopters carefully. Lemmy looks like a nice boy - I hope he finds that "good home".
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

